# MySQL database on web host



## KenDRhyD (May 9, 2007)

I manage a non-profit web site for a district in Little League. We use a MySQL datase (actually more than one) to manage a number of issues, including some game schedules and resutls. Unfortunately the web host service we are currently using prevents access to the MySQL databases from our own desktops - we can only access them using their admin panels, PHP pages and their instance of PHPMyAdmin.

We did find a tool called SQLlyog for Windows that includes a facility for remote access by placing a special PHP file on the hosted site. This file basically contains a series of functions and their client app is able to send and received SQL commands and data via HTTP calls to that file/page.

One of my larger problems is being able to capture a copy of the productions database and load it locally for testing. The PHPMyAdmin tool produces a script to recreate the database, but it seems to ignore FOREIGN KEY contraints and dumps the tables in alphabetical order. This means the script cannot be used as is to recreate the database locally.

Does anyone know of a tool like SysLyog for MacOS X? Or another facility that might permit desktop applications on a Mac or PC to access MySQL databases on web hosts that prevent direct access?


----------



## twister (May 23, 2007)

Have you looked at CocoaMySQL?


----------



## KenDRhyD (May 23, 2007)

twister said:


> Have you looked at CocoaMySQL?



The ISP that is being used to host this specific site does not appear to permit SSH connections either!

The only solution I have found is called SQLyog and it uses PHP tunneling (you simply place a small PHP 'page' on the web site and the client communicates with the functions in that 'page' to access the database. Unfortunately, SQLyog is Windows specific.


----------



## simbalala (May 23, 2007)

If you install your own copy of phpMyAdmin on the server you'll be able to configure it more to your needs. You'll probably be able to get around the problems you're finding using the hosting company's version.

It's an easy install.


----------



## KenDRhyD (May 23, 2007)

simbalala said:


> If you install your own copy of phpMyAdmin on the server you'll be able to configure it more to your needs. You'll probably be able to get around the problems you're finding using the hosting company's version.
> 
> It's an easy install.



How would that help? I want to be able to access the MySQL database on the ISP site from my desktop. They do not directly support remote access to mySQL, or even as an SSH login -- they even prevent us from defining our own mySQL users!

Installing my own copy of phpMyAdmin would still require that I access their site to access the database.


----------



## twister (May 28, 2007)

Who is your host and have you asked them?


----------



## KenDRhyD (May 28, 2007)

twister said:


> Who is your host and have you asked them?



Not "my" host - the site was paid for by another volunteer for Little league to host the baseball pages as well as some other sports that he is involved with.

We have checked the FAQs and send questions to their support group, and they acknowledge that SSH and other direct access are deliberately locked out.

The only mechanism that works for remote access appears to be the SQLyog approach that uses PHP tunneling to pass commands to the remote database. This works quite well, but the client is Windows only.


----------

